# Frolic - information



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how bad ?? Frolic complete food is? 

If it is bad, what harm would it do having a dog on it as the main food? 

Any help/advice please. xx


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

witcheswalk said:


> Can anyone tell me how bad ?? Frolic complete food is?
> 
> If it is bad, what harm would it do having a dog on it as the main food?
> 
> Any help/advice please. xx


To be completely frank, it's about as bad as you can get. Full of artificial ingredients - colours, flavourings and preservatives. Will have a proper look but I don't recall any real meat in it. I would avoid at all costs if it were me!!

Dog may be hyper and it is not a good diet at all. Can you posts the ingredients list?? Claire

OK - I've had a look and can't seem to find the ingredients online - probably because it's so bad!! However, did find lots of comments about Frolic and seems it is VERY high in sugar and salt and most dogs who eat it have orange poos! Very bad, imo!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

From petsupermarket

Frolic Ringo Complete Moist Dog Food - Beef
Ingredients
Cereals (min. 4%), Meat and Animal Derivatives (including min. 4% Fresh Meat, min. 4% Beef), Derivatives Of Vegetable Origin, Meat and Animal Derivatives (including min. 4% Fresh Meat, min. 4% Beef), Oils and Fats, Vegetables (min. 4% Carrots), Minerals, Milk and Milk Derivatives, Various Sugars, Fish and Fish Derivatives

Nutritional Data
Typical values per pack
Protein 17%
Oil 14. 5%
Ash 7%
Fibre 3%
Moisture 20%
Copper 7mg/kg
Frolic Ringo Complete Moist Dog Food - Poultry
Ingredients
Cereals (min. 4% Rice), Derivatives of Vegetable Origin, Meat and Animal Derivatives (including min. 4% Poultry), Oils and Fats, Vegetables (min. 4% Carrots), Minerals, Milk and Milk Derivatives, Various Sugars.

Nutritional Data
Typical values per pack
Protein 17%
Oil 14. 5%
Ash 7%
Fibre 3%
Moisture 20%
Copper 7mg/kg


Personally, I don't think you can judge anything on the basis of the info given (although to me the fact that they are hiding behind minimal labelling is saying it all).

So, if you want to know what you are really feeding, then you will need to get in touch with the manufacturer to see whether they will tell you 

a) how much cereal is in their food overall
b) how much meat and meat meal is in their food overall
c) what the derivatives of veg origin are
d) how much sugar they are putting in and why (probably to bump the calorie content, to colour the food or the aid the manufacturing process).

If you are concerned about salt, ask them for the sodium content of their food.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree with Hobbs that they are hiding behind the labelling - note the 4% mentioned - this is the minimum allowable percentage of "meat derivatives" in dog food. You could quiz the manufacturer, but have to say if it were me I would not give this food a second glance. The fact that is has "Various Sugars" is another concern and derivatives mean they can switch ingredients at any time without having to change the labelling.


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi thank you for your replies. It is as I thought so will keep away. Would it be ok to feed it as a treat every now and again as training tit bits? say one of the frolic rings broken into 4 treats? used along side chicken and other bits? or would ppl steer clear altogether? I want honest advice as I wont do anything that would be bad for my dog. xxx


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

witcheswalk said:


> Hi thank you for your replies. It is as I thought so will keep away. Would it be ok to feed it as a treat every now and again as training tit bits? say one of the frolic rings broken into 4 treats? used along side chicken and other bits? or would ppl steer clear altogether? I want honest advice as I wont do anything that would be bad for my dog. xxx


Hi - again, honestly? I would personally avoid it - have you tried things like Fish4Dogs SuperStars, JWB mini-jacks, etc - or have you already bought some Frolic? If you have, it would be OK in tiny amounts, I'm sure. I'm just very fussy with Henry's diet - wish I was so fussy with my own!! :lol:


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, I have got some but havnt opened it and it is only the smallest packet so may just chuck it and find something else. I just want to find something that is suitable for training. I used little bits of sausage yesterday but I cant do that every day. It is a bit fattening for my dog if she keeps having it and too expensive to keep cooking sausages!! I will have a look at the ones you have suggested thanks. xx


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

witcheswalk said:


> Hi, I have got some but havnt opened it and it is only the smallest packet so may just chuck it and find something else. I just want to find something that is suitable for training. I used little bits of sausage yesterday but I cant do that every day. It is a bit fattening for my dog if she keeps having it and too expensive to keep cooking sausages!! I will have a look at the ones you have suggested thanks. xx


If I were you I'd probably keep it and use it for training treats. I don't know how big the bags are but we ended up with a free sample of the stuff which was well received during training but I wouldn't consider feeding it as a "complete" food!
1 bag dished out in small quantities isn't going to do your dog any harm so you might as well get your money's worth


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

witcheswalk said:


> Hi, I have got some but havnt opened it and it is only the smallest packet so may just chuck it and find something else. I just want to find something that is suitable for training. I used little bits of sausage yesterday but I cant do that every day. It is a bit fattening for my dog if she keeps having it and too expensive to keep cooking sausages!! I will have a look at the ones you have suggested thanks. xx


Seeing as you've already got it, don't throw it away - you could take it back and exchange it (I've taken things back to PAH when I'd lost the receipt) or a supermarket will probably exchange it. Otherwise, like Thorne said, if you're only using it in tiny quantities, it will be fine. You're going to look into other options for the future, so it won't do any harm - this one bag. Sorry - I didn't mean to stress you about about it - would just avoid buying any more. Claire


----------



## Yvonne howard (Apr 6, 2018)

witcheswalk said:


> Can anyone tell me how bad ?? Frolic complete food is?
> 
> If it is bad, what harm would it do having a dog on it as the main food?
> 
> Any help/advice please. xx


My 2 dogs Lolo n Lola are now 11yrs old I have fed them frolic (chicken) as will not feed red meat to any dog
They are now 11yrs old and will NOT eat anything else
I do from time to time feed them fresh chicken and tuna and rice
The only time they have been to the vets is to have their jabs In eleven years 
The only supplement I give them is (FOREVER LIVING) ALOVERA they are mixed bread size of between cocker and terror so give them approx 20ml every day, no sign of joint problems 
I advise anyone to feed CHICKEN FROLIC
My dogs will noe eat anything else I have tried. 
They know what they like
2 very healthy dogs


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yvonne howard said:


> My 2 dogs Lolo n Lola are now 11yrs old I have fed them frolic (chicken) as will not feed red meat to any dog
> They are now 11yrs old and will NOT eat anything else
> I do from time to time feed them fresh chicken and tuna and rice
> The only time they have been to the vets is to have their jabs In eleven years
> ...


1) This is a very old thread
2) There very well could be red meat in Frolic, even the chicken flavoured one. The ingredients lists of lower quality foods such as this simply list the minimum of whats contained, and allows the manufacturers a lot of leeway in what goes into each batch.
So _Meat and Animal Derivatives (including min. 4% Poultry) _means that the food contains a minimum of 4% poultry - not necessarily chicken. And the remaining meat content percentage - whatever that may be - could be made up of anything, and that may change from bag to bag - and that includes red meat.


----------

